

GnuPG encryption project launches crowdfunding campaign - laxity
http://goteo.org/project/gnupg-new-website-and-infrastructure
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lists.gnupg.org&#x2F;pipermail&#x2F;gnupg-announce&#x2F;2013q4&#x2F;000338.html
======
laxity
[http://lists.gnupg.org/pipermail/gnupg-
announce/2013q4/00033...](http://lists.gnupg.org/pipermail/gnupg-
announce/2013q4/000338.html)

